# The Weemote (child friendly remote)



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

[img]http://www.weemote.com/art/WEEMOTE2.jpg[/img]I was looking the other day for a small remote for my kids to use and came across this funky gadget. I just can't keep my 2 year old away from the remotes and my 4 and 6 year olds find them a little too complex and bulky. Weemote to the rescue with programmable buttons that simplify things but also secures access to only the channels you approve.

My kids will turn on the TV without asking and I've programmed my cable box to start up on a kid friendly channel. That doesn't stop them from using the remote to change the channel to something they shouldn't be subjected to, like horror movies or adult themed material. If you can block access to the original remote and front panel of the cable box then the Weemote will help make your home a safer environment. 

Another benefit is that it avoids you having to block out channels manually on your receiver. I hate channel surfing when you have to key in a password to unlock a blocked channel. 

They also make a Weemote Sr edition for senior citizens. I guess they have both ends of the spectrum covered literally then. Both sides possibly in diapers. I like their terminology in that the Jr version is considered "Child Friendly" and the Sr version is considered "Goof-Proof". My Grandma's no goof but she would get a kick out of it.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This may actually be a good one for the wife who does not want to fool with what she considers the "it's too complicated" remote. :huh:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have had this remote for about two years and it works great the only problem is when you replace the batteries if you dont do it fast enough it looses all the programming and you have to start all over. But it does the job well. Its great for our 4 year old.


----------

